# Other breeds



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Do any of you know anyone who has or raises Havanese? I'm just wondering what they are like. Reading about them they sound much like a Maltese, a little bigger and robust. And of course all colors.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Do any of you know anyone who has or raises Havanese? I'm just wondering what they are like. Reading about them they sound much like a Maltese, a little bigger and robust. And of course all colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't Pippinsmom raise and show Havanese? I believe I recall that she does.....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135098
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She has a male who has finished his championship and is now being specialed, as well as a young girl she has just started showing. She doesn't breed them at this time, but I'll bet she would be a good person to talk with about them.


----------



## miss emily (Dec 7, 2005)

My sister has a havanese. They are much more verbal than a maltese if they want their owner's attention. My sister calls her sassy, my mother calls her bossy.......They have a cute little spring in their step, and are a great family dog. Much more sturdy than a maltese.


----------

